# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  کند نصب شدن  setup ساخته شده با  setupfactory

## elham99

باسلام
یک برنامه دارم در ویندوز xp و 7 برای نصب هیچ مشکلی نداشتم
با setupfactory 9 ساخته شده و زمان نصبش در xp , 7 سه دقیقست
ولی در 8 و 8.1 بیشتر از 1 ساعت طول میکشه
ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------

